# Right time to plant? Brisbane



## MrGibbon (17/7/13)

Hey Guys, I have a couple of rhizomes sitting in the fridge waiting for the right time to plant.
When is the best time to plant out in Brisbane?

cheers!


----------



## Donske (18/7/13)

I planted about a month ago, not sure if it's the right time but they are going strong.


----------



## MrGibbon (18/7/13)

Great stuff, I'll put mine out this weekend then.
cheers!


----------



## Droopy (18/7/13)

Hops grow like a weed, just stick em in the ground, haha


----------



## tricache (18/7/13)

Droopy said:


> Hops grow like a weed, just stick em in the ground, haha


Because they are a weed :lol: I totally agree, hops will grow just about anytime but may not flower though. I planted mine too late last year so by the time came around they were a nice size and probably nearly ready to flower it got way too cold and they died back.


----------



## bradmccoy (29/7/13)

I thought Bris was too warm for hop growing. Would be keen to hear how you guys find growing them up here. If you've had success I'd be keen to try it out myself.


----------



## Florian (29/7/13)

Not too warm at all.

Depends a bit on variety and a few other factors but generally speaking you can have fairly good success without much effort.

6 or 7 out of my 8 varieties have started sending shoots up already, anytime is good to plant in Brisbane, no need to dig out in winter either.


----------



## tricache (29/7/13)

Florian said:


> Not too warm at all.
> 
> Depends a bit on variety and a few other factors but generally speaking you can have fairly good success without much effort.
> 
> 6 or 7 out of my 8 varieties have started sending shoots up already, anytime is good to plant in Brisbane, no need to dig out in winter either.


Yep one of mine has started shooting as well...1 out of 2 plants, I'm not too worried since my tomatoes are "borrowing" one of the hop trellises at the moment :lol:


----------



## bradmccoy (30/7/13)

Great! Thanks guys.


----------

